# Ado Edem vs the Holy Shounen Trinity



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

Method of test.

Profile: Link removed

One of the most broken fighters in the Nasuverse. His objective is to annihilate the verse and kill everyone. His opposition is aware of Edem's arrival but have no idea of his powers.

- 1st scenario: He's randomly dropped into each verse one after another.

- 2nd scenario: Both Naruto and Bleach fighters move to the One Piece verse and face Ado Edem together.

-3rd scenario: Same as the second scenario but they get some prep.

How does he fare? Let's rumble!


----------



## Nevermind (Feb 17, 2011)

"Destructive Capacity: Should be planet level+"
"Durability: At least nuke level , possibly continental (tanked the explosion of Type-JUPITER)"
"Strength: Potentially class 100 (can possibly slice Earth in half)"
"Speed: Hypersonic+ via powerscaling"

*If the wiki is accurate* he should solo with ease.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

Well, he quite much has the potential to destroy the planet. Especially going by description. Slash Emperor can instantly grow to any size at the expense of eating away the ground and was called "the sword that consumes planets". By pure feats though all we know that Ado Edem destroyed both Type-JUPITER and Type-SATURN. Both were multiple kilometers in size. Especially the former that was described as a giant made out of black photon gas with the height of tens of kilometers.

We also know that powerful A-Rays (angels) can fly via some short of anti-gravity magic and there's little reason to believe Ether Liners(their enemies) can't. Seriously, Edem should be able to use that huge sword without some short of flight. Given their powers we can also conclude that A-Rays and Ether Liners are above Servants in stats.

Back to planet-busting. One huge concern is whether Ado Edem can breathe in space. His armor looks fully enclosed and given the setting should have some kind of life support. That and Ether Liners aren't normal humans anymore. For one cosmic radiation won't harm him for sure. Although I guess he needs oxygen to breathe.


----------



## Blade (Feb 17, 2011)

This is a fair method of test.


----------



## Neelon (Feb 17, 2011)

You should have put him against Asakura hao instead


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

^Hao is an overkill. Regretfully Edem isn't at DBZ levels either.

@Blade: Ado Edem was so broken that unless there were some monstrosity to kill, even his allies dumped him into a separate dimension in fear of his powers.


----------



## Blade (Feb 17, 2011)

Slash Emperor is a powerful weapon.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

Ado Edem vs Rikudo Senin.
Slash Emperor busts the Moon in half.


----------



## Shiorin (Feb 17, 2011)

Does he have new feats or are you just powerscaling him? I know about the Type Jupiter thing.


----------



## Francesco. (Feb 17, 2011)

Spite trhead in Ado Edem favor.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

Original novel, Powerscaling and taking the character material to account. Although TM-wiki explains away the "that consumes planets" description as it sure have meant celestial bodies which is relates to Types thus notifying Edem's feat of destroying Type-JUPITER but I find this whole explanation too contrived. It's called planet-eater because it literally chips away parts from the Earth to create the sword and it can grow to roughly any size. Put the two together, add the obvious notion of dimensional cutting then powerscale a little.

It's always like this with TM (well, except FSN). We have little information so I use some speculative methods to determine powers. Some characters are just too great to be ignored.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 17, 2011)

So a character whose powers are still unknown and has made no official translation of feats vs HST? His power only works on specific beings namely types. Why you would chose this character is beyond me. There is no feat for that planet+ stuff either unless you post them. I'm also guessing most of what you posted is right off the original Type-MOON wikia copy/pasted into OBDwiki. Slash Emperor is implied to be very powerful , same tier as EA but the character himself is unknown.

Please stop using characters like TYPEs, Ado Edem etc whose feats we do not have. It's hard to get a scan if someone demands feats and most of that info is suspect. TYPEs are lifewipers or the strongest beings from various celestial bodies. Ado Edem happens to have a power that works on beings with certain composition. I'd advise you to wait, may'be Tsukihime 2 or more side materials will explore these characters in detail but for now it is too early to make a profile when stuff like speed, durability, reaction, complete info on abilities etc is missing.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

Then just check it. I take full responsibility for every wiki profile I make. Plus I hate copy-pasting text so it's pretty much my own writing.

If you would've carefully read his profile I guess you should know that there's no mention of it only harming Types. BTW he used it on A-Rays and it chips away the ground by the side effect alone. I think you misunderstood Slash Emperor's power somehow.

What we know on Edem is enough to scale his powers. Servants with far less power have quite a speed. Unlike ToAru Saints and Nasuverse Servants, the comparison to the nuke isn't just a methaphor. Their power output was compared to a nuke. Slash Emperor was described as the sword that consumes planets. We also have enough detail on its mechanism to know roughly how it works. To add it has "feat" of riping away the blood sky, the barrier made by the Six Sisters to keep the Types at bay. Add that and the same explanation of "truth" like Ea thus you know where I got the dimensional slicing part.There's no mention of absolute limit of size as well. Despite TypeMOON's tendency to write down the abilities as kind of "balanced" with their own drawbacks. Instead we have the suggestion at the description.

You would probably cry: "speculation and no substance!"

My answer is: "Yeah, so what? Like battle threads aren't speculations anyways."

We have pointers to go by. Seriously, any thread involving Arcueid has little feats to use. Yet we always assume the speculative properties of her power and use the expanded information. Same for a number of Nasuverse chars. That's why TM-fans often argue on powerlevels. But exactly because of that we have a rather fair scale of what those almost featless characters can do. I think you should know that as well.


Link removed
Interesting food of thought on Ado Edem. I found it just recently. It has some interesting points although it isn't exactly accurate of course.


----------



## Riverlia (Feb 17, 2011)

> His power only works on specific beings namely types.





> It's hard to get a scan if someone demands feats and most of that info is suspect. TYPEs are lifewipers or the strongest beings from various celestial bodies


I think you are mistaking him with Gun God Godo, whose Black Barrel work especially well on beings made from Ether/Graint aka Types. Very strong vs other supernatural too, but work just like a normal gun on normal ppl. 
It's bullet speed is nothing to joke at though, since it could tag the human-size 'Angels' from Note era (Godo hunts Angels for living money).

Slash Emperor isn't limited to Types.
It's a sword that drain Earth's/the-planet-it's-being-used-on's to grow to any size (speed = speed of thought/instantly) required to slice its enemy. 
Planet-size is possible as long as the planet Ado Edem is on can supply it with enough life force.
Quite efficient, as it managed to destroyed Types with whatever energy Earth has left after Gaia's death.

It's weakness? useless without a planet for it to draw its power from.

The area it cleaves through has the dimension ripping/slicing effect of a charged Enuma Elish. This alone make it broken, an EA with instant charge time.

Note era combatants (beside Gun God) pack atomic bomb power in each of their blow (at least that was said to be the qualification to join the battle field), and those 'fodders' die in drove vs Types. 
Simply put, Note >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Tsukihime and F/SN level.

So, just for being a combatant in that time-line, Ado Edem probably can solo, even without Slash Emperor.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 17, 2011)

The average output is greater yet according to V humanity is doomed as there's no real way to kill a type, and no slash emperor is a weaker version of ea, slash emperor shows a glimpse of the truth, ea impose the truth.

And it seems even on notes ORT-chan is sleeping


----------



## Riverlia (Feb 17, 2011)

> and no slash emperor is a weaker version of ea


Don't know where this came from. The weaker version part.

in the character material, it was said that the glimpse of truth SE shows when passing through the air is the same as what EA shown. The one time the 'truth' was shown was in F/HA, when half-nake Gil was serious (yes, serious Gil) and fired a charged shot. What Gil used in F/SN was apparently too weak and we can't see anything beside some distorted swirl.

EA creates a dimension rift, a space in which nothing can live. That's how it 'impose' the 'truth'.
where ES slices through, the dimension rift/'truth' can be seen. It creates dimension rift by slicing.

'Show' in this case does not mean anything but 'what can be seen where it passed through' and does not imply being weaker.

They have the same effect, AFAIK.

ES have better potential and more suit for massive battles like the ones in Note, since EA has a maximum output (there are some modifiers to increase it power beyond that, though), while ES can expand the area of the dimension rift for as long as it has the energy to feed on. Then there's the speed difference.





> And it seems even on notes ORT-chan is sleeping


Or she got bored and left.


----------



## Xelloss (Feb 17, 2011)

I take it more as ea is the original and slash emperor is a copy and knowing gil he can probably pull a pro slash emperor of his gate.

Also nasu state on the second datebook to ignore his rpg analogies of damage, range and max units (someone post it on beastlair) and if he said that I thank god because that gave me headaches


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

Nah, at best Gil can pull out of the original of Slash Emperor like with Excalibur. Aka an inferior demonic weapon that has dimensional slashing ability and may can extend. To be honest though I doubt Gil can find any original for Slash Emperor. It's freakin' part of Edem's body. There's nothing that inspired the creation of Slash Emperor. If I have to compare it to something then it's a compact materialized Reality Marble that just accidentally looks like a weapon.

@Riverila: Ah, I see. So Tranquil Furry mistook Slash Emperor for Black barrel. Well, the two are nothing like each other. Neither anyone would be dumb enough to claim Black Barrel a planet-buster.

Anyways, there's no mention of Slash Emperor leeching Earth's energies. It flat-out converts material to Ether that composes Ado Edem's sword.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 17, 2011)

Ugh you can't powerscale speed and strength in Nasuverse, Hercules is the god of strength yet Gilgamesh can still beat him despite being weaker statistically due to GOB. Archer is statistically no match for savage Herakles but he can last for 2 hours and kill him 6/12 times before being beaten. How do you powerscale speed, strength, durability etc in a verse where H4X/convenient match up can get a win? 



> *Though Liners are mostly inferior to the A-Rays, the development of Ether Liners (騎士, Kishi?, knights) balanced out their combative forces. The "Knights" are Liners that were strongly affected by the abnormal environment of the dead planet, having Grain crystallize in their bodies as if it were bone. After reaching maturity, the Grain is released into a definite form outside their bodies. These masses of Grain become known as Demonic Swords (魔剣, Maken?, knight arms), which have a variety of effects and allow them to fight against A-Rays without any support. The number of people who obtain a true Demonic Sword, one powerful enough to be called a weapon, is small, and their numbers only total seventy-eight*


* 

This is kind of one example of what I'm saying. Notes needs anime or VN form, this possible future interests me.

The problem is'nt his output it's everything else. ARC has more going for her than Ado in the sense we actually know she's as strong as 4+ servants while not 100%, can regenerate from losing most of her body like True Ancestors, can tank Excalibeam level attacks like really ancient Ancestors, drop the moon, marble phantasm and given a stat boost that makes her stronger than whoever she faces thanks to the planet. Big difference between them since we know no one in HST can down ARC and she's too H4X. No servant except Saber, Iskander and Gil have the type of firepower you claim. Not Archer even his BPs are'nt city busters though damn powerful with some weird space bending property, not Hassan, not Assasin, not Avenger etc. Lancelot needs an actual plane  to make his NP as well. Berserker was'nt exactly destroying a city with his output either. 




			Question: How strong are Servants?
Kinoko: Well you see, attack power is about the same as one fighter. A fighter has way too much power for one person too stand up against, but to destroy one city they'll have to refuel many times. But what makes these guys dangerous is that since they're spiritual bodies, regular weapons won't work against them. As far as destructive power goes, there are more numerous powerful weapons among modern ones, but as normal weapons won't do a thing to them, they're among the most powerful.
Anyway, just as fighters can load a nuclear warhead, they each have their own Noble Phantasms and among the Servants there are ones that have ridiculously powerful ones. That's why when I meant strength being the same as a fighter I thought it would be easier to image

Oh and, if I were to say it in a sort of non-serious way, they'd be 1/4th of Tsukihime's Arcueid I suppose? The strength of one I mean. Against one Servant, Arc would probably win, but against two, while Arc's having trouble against the one, the other could get behind her and nail her... maybe
		
Click to expand...


He openly says it's meant for comparison and it only applies to some servants who have really powerful ones. So unless I have misunderstood you not all servants are nuke level or as strong as fighters.

If we go by the assumption he needs to actually have the physical strength to lift that then that's quite interesting. If only we have some idea on his durability and reactions or just durability it would help. There are characters from OP who exceed mach 10+ as early as pre time skip. I'm fairly certain that puts most characters in OP with Nine Lives Blade Works type speed or greater. Heck BFR could even be possible, if he gets off a Slash emperor then yes but that requires he have the durability atleast. 

Yes Notes>>>Tsukihime and Fate because it has the TYPEs including ORT. TYPEs are implied lifewipers and ORT has weird H4X that turns anything near it to crystal and make environments similar to Mercury. They can solo they're immune to the concept of death by Gaian standards which means even MEOD don't work on them. Ado Edem has that?*


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

.
I never claimed that any Servants is as strong as a nuke (Although Saber and Gil has abilities strong enough for that). But Ether Liners and high class A-Rays ARE. Their energy output was said to be comparable to a nuke. No methaphors here. High tech, genetic manipulation andf Grain infusion apparently made everyone more broken in the Notes verse. Types are just the icing on the cake.

Also please don't mention Hercules's jobbing. It happened off-pannel and obviously an attempt to establish Archer as badass. He probably used crazy tactics and various Noble Phantasms to perform that feat. Plus you have to remember that UBW-users can copy the speed and physical attributes of the original owner. It helps a lot, I guarantee you.

Last but not least: Yes, you can powerscale speed based on power alone. Take Ciel and his monstrous magic potential for example. She can almost match Dead Apostoles and Servants despeite their inhumane physical abilitites. Also the Heroic Spirits were living humans once, with roughly the same power they had shown in FSN. Now, A-Rays can release energy equal to a nuke by just raw power. No known tricks are applied here. That's quite much above anything FSN or Tsukihime has (baring probably Arc). So it's kind of gentle to assume they operate at the same speeds as at least high tier Servants.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 17, 2011)

No because Archer died fairly since savage Berserker>Him, the point was that with his H4X he could last longer than he should. Same with Gil who despite Shirou calling weaker than Berserker won due to GOB, "no servant can beat that man because he has their weakness" or "he is the greatest heroic spirit because he has over a 1,000 treasures". Ciel can match servants not because of her output but because she's superhuman like Bazett, you might as well say Nanaya is high in MGI because of his speed. This is'nt Saber's prana burst ability where prana= higher stats . Heck Gil can beat 30% ARC because his weapons are not counted as part of the back up she gets from the planet as per Nasu. As he says "bad match up". 

I am merely asking for some durability, no servant is even recorded as being mach 10 outside Saber while she used a command mantra+Barrier of wind King+prana burst combo. The closest you have is Herakles's Nine Lives move. If an elite mook in OP is mach 10+ pre timeskip consider post timeskip and also 2 other verses. The A-liners are superior but can still lose to inferior ones thanks to demonic swords.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

Edem can tangle with entities with Nuke-level power. That gives him the same level durability at least. Plus he survived the supernova-like explosion of Type-JUPITER that destroyed the entire continent of Eurasia and decimated huge portion of humanity. While there's no confirmation of the later feat, he showed up at the last stage of TypeSATURN's appearance and defeated it. Before that he was impirsoned in the backyard dimension of Whitch Shift Umbrella for crimes he didn't commit and in the government's fear of Slash Emperor's power.

Also I have to note that Angels(high tier A-Rays) have the same type of flight as Dragons. Their wings are antenae to gather heavy Grain particles in large quantities to sustain their flight longer. It offers no active help in flight however. Prana burst-like techniques aren't out of the field either. Actually prana bursts are rather natural for Nasuverse mages. Just what Saber does is entirely wasteful of magic and requires unusual control. And again, Ether Liners are above Servants in power. Better yet Ado Edem should be the most powerful of the 78 Knights. Assuming that OP would blitz isn't a good idea.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Feb 17, 2011)

What? being able to beat someone does not give you the same durability or destructive power. And if he did indeed survive a continent level explosion then I am sold that he can solo now.

But for future reference do not use that prana argument Archer blitzed Caster who has more prana that he has by a buttload, heck Caster considered Assasin as better and he's not high on prana compared to Caster or possibly even Archer. Regardless, continent level durability will do and he has the firepower.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 17, 2011)

Comparing the speeds of anyone to Emiya or Archer is a bad idea though. Their speed level fluctuates constantly. At one time Shirou can effectively fight black Servants then at other time he gets splattered across the floor. Archer's speed is more stable but again his projections are. Also Caster focuses more on firepower and essentially has no skill in combat.

Basis of powerscaling: The two characters are in comparable cathegory and of course same verse. You can't compare squishy wizzard and fighter in physical abilities despite the later is has more overall power. Well, unless the wizzard proves to be not as squishy as he initially seems...
 Same way you can't powerscale DBZ with for example Bastard verse. That would be rather stupid to be honest (didn't saw anyone pulling it out in a long time though).

Thankfully both Servants are Ether Liners are in the Nasuverse and both are powerful combatants with obviously superhuman power.We know that the Grain made everyone far more powerful than normal. We also have the quote on output that equates for Nuke at least (going by Slash Emperor's feat nuke-level might be an understatement at times, we also have the Six Sisters on the A-Ray side). That's why I can't see any obstructions at assuming Ether Liners are physically superior to Servants. To be fair the original Notes short novel probably didn't intend them to be that fast( we have no plain speed feats to go by). But later works pull up their speed considerably. Think about it like an unintended retcon.

Anyways, I don't intend to swarm the OBD with Notes-related threads. maybe a few once in a while. I just want the Notes verse to have a few battles at least. There's a huge untapped potential in the Land of Steel setting. Too bad Nasu would probably never pick it up.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Feb 17, 2011)

All I know is that nobody in the HST is tanking Slash Emperor.


----------



## Riverlia (Feb 17, 2011)

> He openly says it's meant for comparison and it only applies to some servants who have really powerful ones. So unless I have misunderstood you not all servants are nuke level or as strong as fighters.
> 
> If we go by the assumption he needs to actually have the physical strength to lift that then that's quite interesting. If only we have some idea on his durability and reactions or just durability it would help. There are characters from OP who exceed mach 10+ as early as pre time skip. I'm fairly certain that puts most characters in OP with Nine Lives Blade Works type speed or greater. Heck BFR could even be possible, if he gets off a Slash emperor then yes but that requires he have the durability atleast.
> 
> ...


*sigh, you misunderstood what I mean
I never said Servant has nuke level power, dunno how you interpret it that way.
It's said that to qualify as a combatant in the war against Types, you need atomic-bomb level attack power, with your normal blow. 
Beside one single human that is Gun God Godo.
I was talking about Note era, not Fate, hence why the conclusion that Ado Edem can probably solo without Slash Emperor.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 18, 2011)

Well, actually there's no mention of A-Rays and Ether Liners unleashing nuke-level power with every attack. Just that their output matches a nuke. Well, it still means they can push out that power casually so they sure get hit while fighting. It's not like you can just dodge a nuclear explosion for example so assuming they don't have nuke-level durability is wrong. Anyways, it seems despite their power it looked like that most A-Rays and Knights were powerless against the Types. For example in the battle with Type-SATURN all the surrounding forces were more than a distraction for Godo and later Ado Edem. If Nuke-level power were enough to hurt the Types, "humanity" (real members: 1) wouldn't struggle against them.

Fighting a Type always need mayor preparations. It's not like they just send off a bunch of A-Rays and they destroy it. They require combined firepower and special methods. I'm sure everyone agrees that Ado Edem's sword is grossly above nuke-level even by the feat of slashing Type-Jupiter in half. I'm not saying he has output high above any Ether Liner. Honestly, we don't know. Maybe he can, considering his broken BFS. Or maybe not. Either way we can conclude that:
Types>>>Ether Liners >> Servants and DAA.

Huh, is it me or this Nasuverse thread haven't got much derailed yet? Well, we talked little about the HST but we still kept on-topic. How weird...


----------



## Juri (Feb 18, 2011)

Bleach survives in scenario 1. He has no way of getting to Soul Society or Hueco Mundo.


----------



## willyvereb (Feb 18, 2011)

He chokes some looser Shinigami and forces him to open the gate. 

That or simply blackmails the Shinigamies to let him in unless they wish to see all humans dead. I'm also sure destroying the planet alongside with all humans would result in the collapse of the whole afterlife system. You know off-setting the balance of spirits and what-not. The exact same thing the Shinigamies hunted down the Quincies in the past. Same way without humans the Hollows end up eventually starved to death.


----------

